# basement HT build from scratch



## remnant (May 15, 2015)

Hello everyone. I am hoping to get some assistance with my basement home theater idea/project. I recently bought a house with a basement, part of which I'd like to use as a home theater. Honestly, I'm a bit overwhelmed at the amount of information, suggestions, and options. For a while I was sampling each post to find someone that was asking something similar to what I wanted to ask, but quickly realized every situation is unique. So here we are. I've read enough to know I probably shouldn't get bose for build, but beyond that, I'm at a loss. So with that…

I'm in need of everything… receiver, speakers, projector, & screen. I can spend up to $3k, though obviously if it can be done for cheaper, I'd be happy with that too. The room is 13x26x8, no windows. The room will primarily be used for movies/TV, with occasional gaming for the kids (wii/ps3, etc). 3d is not important and I'd prefer a stationary screen, rather than a retractable one. I think 7.1 would be cool, but again, if great sound can be achieved with 5.1, I'm cool with that too.

So, there you have it… I'm at your mercy. Can you all recommend a decent $3k system (receiver, speakers, projector & screen)? If so, I would be very appreciative. Please let me know if more information is required to assist.


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

remnant said:


> Hello everyone. I am hoping to get some assistance with my basement home theater idea/project. I recently bought a house with a basement, part of which I'd like to use as a home theater. Honestly, I'm a bit overwhelmed at the amount of information, suggestions, and options. For a while I was sampling each post to find someone that was asking something similar to what I wanted to ask, but quickly realized every situation is unique. So here we are. I've read enough to know I probably shouldn't get bose for build, but beyond that, I'm at a loss. So with that…
> 
> I'm in need of everything… receiver, speakers, projector, & screen. I can spend up to $3k, though obviously if it can be done for cheaper, I'd be happy with that too. The room is 13x26x8, no windows. The room will primarily be used for movies/TV, with occasional gaming for the kids (wii/ps3, etc). 3d is not important and I'd prefer a stationary screen, rather than a retractable one. I think 7.1 would be cool, but again, if great sound can be achieved with 5.1, I'm cool with that too.
> 
> So, there you have it… I'm at your mercy. Can you all recommend a decent $3k system (receiver, speakers, projector & screen)? If so, I would be very appreciative. Please let me know if more information is required to assist.


I see this is your first post so you cant post pictures yet, so go to the post padding thread and post some random thoughts onder: and then you will be able to post on the regular threads.

I say this because the first thing you should do is take some pictures of the room so we can see what limitations you are working with, and what way the theater would be set up.....screen on the 13 ft wall or 26 ft wall. How many seats do you need to have for the family to sit? Once we know what way is best to set it up we can start recommending were might be best to place speakers...depending on optimal sound less or more may be recommended to keep quality sound in all seating positions....and then you can decide the audio budget...I must say the budget is tight....check out my build thread ..:rofl: My first post was $3000 budget.....2-3 yrs later it ended with $20,000.


----------



## remnant (May 15, 2015)

Thanks for the response. I posted two pics to get an idea of the room I'm building. As you can see, I'm really just getting started, but quickly realized I needed to start running wire prior to drywall. I'm not quite ready for the drywall yet, but close, so I figured now was as good as a time as any to start researching. I plan for the screen to go on the 13' wall. There will likely just be some sort of sectional at about a 12' viewing distance from the screen. One half of the sectional will be for TV/movies, while the other part of the "L" couch will be for enjoying the fireplace. I may even mount an LCD above the fireplace, but that's much later… for now I'll concentrate on the projector/screen portion of the build. When/if there is a tv above the fireplace, there won't be a receiver/speakers to accompany it. Anyway, behind the couch will be a table/bar for people to eat/drink while viewing and a bit behind (right next to the stairs) will be a wet bar/microwave, etc. So really, the theater portion is about half of the 26 feet, though I have plenty of room to expand that if need be. 

Screen Wall
 

Back Wall
 


I realize $3k is tight, but I also know I don't need top-of-the-line. After all, I've gone many years with only a TV, so I imagine almost anything will certainly be a step up. 

Here are a few of the components I'm interested in. Thoughts?

Onkyo TX-NR636

STR-16992 Silver Ticket 92" Diagonal 16:9

BenQ W1070

That leaves me about $1500 for speakers.

If you were curious, the reason I'm not going with a larger screen is there is there will be a door on the left side of the screen wall. I tried to measure out potential screen. That size seemed to be centered the best.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

You can save a few bucks on the receiver here. http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...-atmos-network-a/v-receiver-w/hdmi-2.0/1.html It is a refurb but I personally have purchased 2 receivers from them and they were just like new and their CS is great.


----------



## remnant (May 15, 2015)

Great find! Thanks.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

What does the door in your second picture go to and does it absolutely have to be there?

You're only going to frame once but you'll upgrade your rig several times.


----------



## remnant (May 15, 2015)

The door in the back goes to the stairs leading up to the main floor of the house. I wanted to be able to separate the basement from the rest of the house. It was also another way for me to control the light in that room. I added a few more pics to better explain.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

What about the door on the other end of the room? Can it be moved to a side wall?


----------



## remnant (May 15, 2015)

Unfortunately, no. There is already a door at the other end of the room leading into the utility space (washer/dryer, hot water heater, etc.). I'd have to knock out a wall in there to get to the rest of the basement if I didn't have the door next to where the screen is going to go.


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

So if your putting a 92" screen on the front wall 13ft, are you going to have room on the left and right to put front L and R main towers (speakers)? 
It's just that having that door in the front wall eats up a lot of space and limits your options on the front wall such as speaker placement, screen size (the room is 26ft deep) etc. No way to put a door on the left wall up front instead of the front wall leading into the other area?


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

And for cabling and wiring etc. take a look at monoprice.com The products are great without the insane markup others sell them for. Lots of people on this forum use there products, and swear by them.


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

Have you checked out Visual Apex site?
You can get a screen/projector combo starting at $975 and appears to be Free 2 Day Shipping.
For and extra $23 you can get it with the 100" screen.
92" screen
BenQ W1070
Plus they throw these in for free
HDMI35FTv14 - 35ft High Speed HDMI Cable w/ Ethernet (v1.4)
• DUST_COVER - Dust Cover
• AV-817U - Universal Flush Ceiling Projector Mount
• VA-IR1000 - IR Repeater
• VA-RA1000B - Universal Remote 

I purchased my projector and screen from them. Great product, Great Customer support. 

Link below:


http://www.visualapex.com/projector-package-deals/BenQ-projector-packages.asp?for-the=W1070


----------



## remnant (May 15, 2015)

Thanks for the website. If I end up with those selections, I'll probably purchase from there. As to the space for the towers&#133; I suppose we're getting into the part of the component selection that I am most unfamiliar with. I don't know what my options are for speakers, i.e. do they have to be towers? Is anything made a bit smaller that won't quite reach the screen, so rather than to the left and right of the screen, they go just below it? Obviously I'm a bit out of my element here with the speaker placement, so I welcome all thoughts/advice. What is a sound bar? Is this something that may work for me and my situation? I just don't have another place for that door. I'm building a wall as it is. The space was wide open. I chose that location because the rest of the basement has windows. And the location up to the front left is a wall to the outside.


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

Optimal is the front L/R speakers tweeter is at ear level when seated. So regardless of in wall, bookshelf or tower....the placement is the same.
For reference 10-12 ft for 100" screen is typical. Of course personal preference is always something to consider.
So what is the length of the front wall not incuding the door space? 13ft minus ?ft?


----------



## remnant (May 15, 2015)

There is a 3 ft opening for the door. What if I placed the towers about 4 ft in front of the screen and have the door open out instead of in the room? I'll try to draw up something fancy tonight with all the dimensions. I really do appreciate all the help. Thinking this whole thing through on my own has been tough. I'm afraid I'll forget or not think of something.


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

Based on a total screen size of 88" wide x 53" Tall (92" diagonal Visual Apex Fixed Frame Screen) and a front wall space of 10' W ( 120") x 8 ' T ( 96") you should have 16" on either side of the screen for the towers or book shelfs on a stand to sit. With the screen 53" tall and the wall being 96" tall if the bottom of the screen starts give or take at 36" and ends 7" from the ceiling you can mount the center speaker or place it on a stand just below the center of the screen.

Check my math to be sure but I think it will work out ok.

I assume you will be placing the seating up against the right wall ( if looking forward) leaving the 3 feet on the left as the walk way forward and to the door, this will keep the seating centered with the screen which is placed to the right.

I attached a rough drawing of what the front area would look like minus 3 feet to the left.












[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

As for speakers your better to go higher quality and less quantity. Add on a few later if desired.
Based on the size of the room 26 feet deep is another reason I would recommend quality.

I'm sure others will hopefully throw some suggestions your way as far as speaker options.

One option would be:
Two Polk RTIA7 Towers $500 x2
One Polk CSIA6 Center $400 x1
Total: $1400

Or with the current Polk Deal
Polk RTIA7 Towers pair
One Polk CSIA6 Center 
FXIA6 Surround Pair 
Total: $1650



If you really want the 5 right out the gate you could scale back to a lower model:
Polk RTIA5 Tower $400 x2 $800
Polk CSIA6 Center$400 x1 $400
FXIA4 Surround Pair  $400
Total: $1600

This option would not provide as much quality or range.

As for a sub SVS has the best quality for dollar in my opinion. 
A PB2000 $730 12" 500 watt 


Just ideas, in the end its each persons budget, personal preference, and personal route to the end game.
I'm not sure but polk may have a sale around memorial day. I know they randomly offer 50% off total purchase. If you come across it, nothing like getting $3000 worth of speakers for $1500


----------



## remnant (May 15, 2015)

Your math is sound. I went into the basement and placed painters tape where the speakers and screen would be. It's tight, but unless I go with a smaller screen, which I hadn't planned on doing, that'll have to do. I was playing around a bit on the iPad trying to figure out what the room would look like in my head. Partially due to the limitations of the app and partially due to my brain being fried, it didn't turn out as I imagined, but I think you'll get the idea. (I haven't quite decided what to do yet with the large space in front of the couch, though I'm leaning towards some oversized bean bags for the kiddos… that or another row of seats)

I checked out some of the towers speakers from your post. All of them were less than 9" wide, so they should work great. Now I need to work on wife to up the budget :T


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

The key is to make some hard decision now so you can move forward with the sheet rock.
Plan were you will need electrical:
Front wall / side wall / Back (possible subwoofer placements)
Ceiling ( were projector will be mounted)
Multiple outlets (were ever you will be installing the A/V RACK (Cable Box/PS4/Reciever/PC etc.)
Any other electrical outlets you need for a wet bar etc.

Plan were you will mount speakers:
L Front
R Front
Center Front
L Side
R Side
L Rear
R Rear

(Cable is cheap if you buy it in a spool. A major headache to run later if you want it after drywall)

Run a 2 " minimum smurf tube in the ceiling from the projector location to the AV location. To run HDMI etc to the projector.


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

Now I need to work on wife to up the budget :T


:spend::yikes:


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

I suppose you could go with an AT screen and got a little more size. If you opt for an atmos configuration and your sub is solid... Could work nicely; I'd still keep the screen as centered as you can though. 

Budget will be an issue.


----------



## hoovie87 (Aug 7, 2010)

I really enjoy the Klipsch Synergy. I mention them since they were just discontinued, they can be found cheap if you want to save some cash. I just love a good tractrix horn tweeter. Also, the new Pioneer receivers can be controlled totally by your smart phone. You can even look at system tuning with them now. Looks like a great build. Good luck!

Regards, 
David

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note II


----------



## remnant (May 15, 2015)

Thank you for the recommendation. I will check them out. Any other options out there for around $1500? How are the SVS Prime packages? 

For those of you assisting with this concept from the beginning, I apologize for not responding faster… life. Anyway, I'm currently exploring a way to not have that door on the screen wall. It involves partially finishing the utility room, or at least "creating" a hallway of sorts in there as a way to get to the rest of the basement. I was trying to avoid going that route, but the further I get in this project, I realize how much better this thing can be. I'm also realizing what many of you have already eluded to… I need to up the budget a bit.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

A few questions to start things out. 

Where is your equipment going to be placed?
How are you planning to control everything?
What sources do you expect to use?

Are there other rooms/locations that you would like to integrate with this project?

Where will your internet modem be located!?!


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

remnant said:


> Thank you for the recommendation. I will check them out. Any other options out there for around $1500? How are the SVS Prime packages?
> 
> For those of you assisting with this concept from the beginning, I apologize for not responding faster… life. Anyway, I'm currently exploring a way to not have that door on the screen wall. It involves partially finishing the utility room, or at least "creating" a hallway of sorts in there as a way to get to the rest of the basement. I was trying to avoid going that route, but the further I get in this project, I realize how much better this thing can be. I'm also realizing what many of you have already eluded to… I need to up the budget a bit.


If you go that route I would bumb up the screen to 100" for extra $23 or maybe even 106" for extra $38.:whistling:


----------



## remnant (May 15, 2015)

I'm torn on the location for the equipment. It is either going to be in a closet on the backside of the screen wall, or under the screen in a cabinet I can build. I think I'd like the screen to be in a "box," set back from the wall. This leaves the potential for a "shelf" and storage underneath. I plan to control everything with my Harmony Remote. I have an HTPC setup at the moment, and everything is integrated nicely. Now that I have a bit more room in the house, I'd like to expand the screen size & up the audio output (hence this build). Sources... if you mean how many sources will be plugged in, there will most likely just be 2... the HTPC and a gaming system.

I have no plans to integrate any other rooms/locations into this build. Had this been on the main floor, perhaps that would have been a consideration, but I'm going to limit all the audio/video to this one particular room. Currently, the modem is placed in the living room, directly above the theater room on the main floor. As the living room will likely transition into more of a living room, and less of a place to sit and watch TV, the modem will probably move to wherever I decide to put the rest of the equipment. I have 3 Apple wireless extenders placed throughout the house, so I'm not too worried about getting reception anywhere I put it. 

And yes... if I am able to utilize the entire wall (sans door), I will bump up the screen size.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

If you can ditch the extenders for hard wired network drops to your rooms where any non-moving tech will live; ie Office and media room.


----------



## 480dad (Jan 22, 2015)

You may have stated already and I missed it but are you strictly after HT here or do/will you ever listen to music (2-channel)? if some 2-channel music listening is on your wishlist, I'd give a serious look at Chane's line-up. Very inexpensive for the quality and easily expandable. Read the thread & results of the $1,000 Speaker Evaluation here on HTS.

You mentioned the onkyo 636 earlier. I bought it's predessor (626) a couple months ago off clearance and a set of Chane A5rx-c mains for my son. They sound fantastic and together were under $1,000. Add the A2 center and a pair of A1 surrounds and you would have a very nice sounding 5.1 capable set-up for around $1,500. One point to make is if you buy a lower end AVR you may not get pre-outs which could impact your ability to add components (such as a power amp) later if you so decided.

I don't think you could go wrong with SVS primes for your application either btw.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Good advice from everyone. 480dad went where I was gonna with the chane setup. The primes also review very very very well. 1k for 5.1 satellite,or iirc 1500 with towers.(sb1k sub, too small) I'm gonna recommend towers no matter what. Bookshelf speakers can sound totally amazing, as I understand the chane and primes both do. The problem IME, and IMO is they usually don't deliver big dynamic sound in the same way. Many towers are more sensitive, and therefore easier to drive too. This will help if the avr is a place to hold back to save budget. IMO big screen needs big sound. The other thing with a length of 26' iirc, is, your gonna need to invest in a capable subwoofer. Respectfully, 3k is a little modest for a dedicated room. Budgets are tough and tougher can be tempering expectations accordingly. IOW, I'm trying to repeat the above advice about budget. Not to be mean, but just help steer you past buyers remorse. Cause that stings! Like getting hit by a train.


----------



## ronno1973 (Feb 26, 2015)

If you have to keep all those doors maybe you could move the screen to the long wall? I would wire it up just in case at least for surround sound sides, speaker wire is cheap anyway.


----------



## remnant (May 15, 2015)

rab-byte, hard wiring the drops won't be a problem. Good call. I'll just relocate the router to the basement (by all the other new equipment) and come up with alternate location for the extenders upstairs.

480dad, yes, I am strictly going after HT. While I appreciate good music, I find that it rarely gets played in my house. 

willis7469, I'm pretty sold on the idea of having tower speakers. So far I like the Polk RTIA5s phillihp23 mentioned. In fact, I'm a fan of all his suggestions. And yes, I realize that includes the PB2000, which is over my budget, but I'm slowly chipping away at the wife… I think it's working.

ronno193, I considered placing the screen above the fireplace on one of the long walls, but I didn't like the seating options it left me with.


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

FYI

50% off 2nd Tower Speaker RTIA or TSX.
Promo Code: 2NDTOWER at checkout.
At POLKAUDIO.COM

Deal good until 5/30


Two RTIA7 Towers for $750 Free shipping compared to $1000
Two RTIA5 speakers for $600 Free shipping compared to $800


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

That IS a good deal


----------



## thrillcat (Mar 25, 2014)

How often do you need access to the door on the screen wall? What about creating a screen wall with a larger acoustically transparent screen. Put your speakers behind the screen and make the side of the screen wall easy to open up for access to the speakers and the door. 

The screen wall can be very minimalist, just enough to hand the screen on and perhaps even just blackout fabric surrounding the screen. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

